# internship or job



## jayleanw (Oct 27, 2011)

I became a CPC-A in April of this year and since then I've been looking for some place to get experience and possible hire on full time. So far I have had no luck on my own. If you have any information that could help me, please let me know. Thank You!

p.s. I have looked up the Project Xtern program and nothing is close by or I cant get anyone to reply to my messages.


----------



## Lorrainbow (Oct 31, 2011)

*internships*

I have asked the AAPC for help with an internship and not getting an answer from the
person who set this up.How about you-have you heard anything yet?
Lorraine


----------



## thelms (Nov 2, 2011)

*job - pa*

where are you located - we are looking for 2 positions - pottstown pa


----------



## Lorrainbow (Nov 2, 2011)

*coding or internship*

I am located near St Cloud Minnesota about one hour from Minneapolis.I was hoping to
find something part time but on a remote basis.
thank you
Lorraine


----------

